# 

## maciejos36

Witam,
mam ochotę na wymianę czasowego, programowanego sterownika do włączania c.w.u jak ten:
https://diolut.pl/czasomierz-program...QaApN3EALw_wcB
na podobny, ale sterowany zdanie. Potrzebuje do 3 punktów (ostatecznie 2) poboru. Czy jest coś co może działać w podobny sposób? Nie mam możliwości przebudowany układu na coś bardziej wypaśnego (chyba, że gdy zbiornik zgnije).

----------


## cuuube

Używam gniazdek wifi do czegoś innego, ale zdają egzamin 
https://allegro.pl/oferta/gosund-int...111-8360105826
kontrola przez aplikację - wł/wył oraz timer . 

Jesli potrzebujesz do sterowania cyrkulacją CWU np w łazience, to stosuję coś innego.
https://allegro.pl/oferta/czujnik-ru...SABEgLDovD_BwE

----------


## Kaizen

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7862634

----------


## cuuube

> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7862634


540 zł  :Confused:  naprawdę  :Confused:  taką propozycję daje gość , który szarpie się o każdy grosz w wojenkach G11 czy G12  :big lol:

----------


## witiaw

```
mam ochotę na wymianę czasowego, programowanego sterownika do włączania c.w.u
```

Ja mam w kiblu i kuchni wlaczniki dzwonkowe a przy pompce maly timer ustawiony na kilka minut. wlaqczam pompke kiedy potrzeba i jestem z tego rozwiazania bardzo zadowolony

----------


## romano78

> ```
> mam ochotę na wymianę czasowego, programowanego sterownika do włączania c.w.u
> ```
> 
> Ja mam w kiblu i kuchni wlaczniki dzwonkowe a przy pompce maly timer ustawiony na kilka minut. wlaqczam pompke kiedy potrzeba i jestem z tego rozwiazania bardzo zadowolony


Ale dla czego masz ustawione kilka minut ma być  ustawione taki czas w jakim rury się  nagrzeja ja mam też włączniki dzwonkowe tylko czas ustawiony na 20sekund po tym czasie leci od razu ciepla woda z kranu pompke mam 60-tke na 3biegu.

----------


## witiaw

> Ale dla czego masz ustawione kilka minut ma być ustawione taki czas w jakim rury się nagrzeja ja mam też włączniki dzwonkowe tylko czas ustawiony na 20sekund po tym czasie leci od razu ciepla woda z kranu pompke mam 60-tke na 3biegu.


Z tym czasem to troche strzelilem, ja mam mala pompke erga lfp ustawiona na 3 a czas szczerze niewiem .

----------

